# VINTAGE BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET - Tuckerton NJ - Sept 8 2013



## nj_shore (Aug 29, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has been to any of the previous meets?  
Is it worth bringing some bikes and gear down to sell?  How's the crowd?

Thanks-- Steve V

VINTAGE BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET 
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 8,2013 
8:00 A.M.-1:00 P.M. 
Free Set up 7:00 A.M. 
Free Admission


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 29, 2013)

nj_shore said:


> Wondering if anyone has been to any of the previous meets?
> Is it worth bringing some bikes and gear down to sell?  How's the crowd?
> 
> Thanks-- Steve V
> ...




I live about a hour away and have been there a few times. The owner and his wife go out of there way to make this show a success,BUT the show is hit or miss,I have been there when there were 25 to 30 venders and the next time it was a waste of driving one hour.


----------



## nj_shore (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Gene, about an hour for me as well in the opposite direction. 
Maybe I will see you there---  Planning on bringing about 20 Vintage bikes.


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 3, 2013)

im going. will be my first. planning on brining my vintage wife...


----------



## bike (Sep 11, 2013)

*Any?*

Pictures?????????????????????


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 25, 2013)

it was nice, but kinda small. Maybe 15 stands in total. The bike contest had 1 [ 2 most ] in each class so it made it easy to win. 

i picked up 3 bike seats for $7each and 3 sets of grips for $5 so the deals were there. 

It was a 1hour ride down from staten island and the weather was fantastic so it was nice to go with my girls. we stopped at the beach on the way back and of course they got full of sand. 

sorry i didnt take any pix.


----------

